# Walnut tray



## Tim Carter (Sep 25, 2014)

This is a walnut tray turned on the lathe. It's 11" x 6" and it has a redwood burl inlay surrounded by lapis. Sushi anyone?

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2014)

Impeccable! Museum quality! Chuck


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 25, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 25, 2014)

Great work and a very cool design Tim!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2014)

Very cool indeed! Any chance of getting a side shot?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 25, 2014)

Artistic and very pretty !


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 25, 2014)

Nicely done Tim


----------



## Tim Carter (Sep 26, 2014)

As requested, a side view. It's about 1/4" thick.


----------

